# padre = cool



## reedhq

Hello everyone:

I'm looking for ways to say "cool" in Spanish. I wonder if there is a "universal" word. That is a word that is understood in all of the Spanish-speaking countries.

I'm used to hearing the phrase "que padre".  Does someone who is not from Mexico "get" the meaning of that phrase? 

What about "a todo dar"? I don't think that "que padre" and "a todo dar" are interchangeable. 

What are your thoughts on this?

Thanks,
Christina


----------



## Luke

i hear "chevre" from lots of places around the caribbean anyway


----------



## Phryne

Luke said:
			
		

> i hear "chevre" from lots of places around the caribbean anyway


 
_Chévere_ sounds very Colombian to me, and _Qué padre!_ is Mexican. 

Slang is very regional and I guess other Spanish speaking people can figure it out in context if we don't know the expression. 

In Argentina we say _Genial!_ among other expressions.


----------



## ITA

Luke said:
			
		

> i hear "chevre" from lots of places around the caribbean anyway


Chevere creo que sería la palabra correcta.


----------



## Eugin

Hi Christina!!! I don´t think that there exists a "universal" word for "cool", since every country must have its own idiomatic expression for that.
One thing for Luke: the word is "chev*e*re", so that there are not confussions!!

In Argentina, we use words like "buenísimo", "genial", etc. I understand the Mexican expression "qué padre", but "a todo dar" sounds a little odd to my ears, but simply because it´s not what we are used to hear/ say. 

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Artrella

He escuchado en algunos programas mexicanos, usar "padrísimo".


----------



## ceirun

I know that in Spain they say "¡Qué guay!" and "¡Mola!",
but I think they are expressions only used there.


----------



## PEPON

Hi all. Im going to say u a bit expressions that mean cool in spanish: ¡Guay! ¡Chachi! ¡Mola! ¡Genial! ¡De puta madre! (sorry for this expression), ¡Qué flipe! ¡Dabuten! ¡Fantástico! ¡Alucinante! ¡Fenomenal! ¡Qué pasada! ¡Se sale!

I hope that i've hlp u XD


----------



## beatrizg

Hola, Christina!
Aunque a mi me gusta el termino chevere, si a ti te parece muy local, una buena opcion es "genial". Yo creo que esta expresion se usa y se entiende en muchas partes.


----------



## asm

reedhq said:
			
		

> Hello everyone:
> 
> I'm looking for ways to say "cool" in Spanish. I wonder if there is a "universal" word. That is a word that is understood in all of the Spanish-speaking countries.
> 
> I'm used to hearing the phrase "que padre".  Does someone who is not from Mexico "get" the meaning of that phrase?
> 
> What about "a todo dar"? I don't think that "que padre" and "a todo dar" are interchangeable.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Christina




Although it sound bad, the expression "a toda madre" is similar (but be very careful using it, because it is offensive if not used properly). 
I do not know if this expression was a "feminist" reaction to "que padre", but here you have both, the mother and the father!

ASM


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

Hi

In Spain we don't use the word "padre" for "cool" but we understand it, probably for all the soaps we have on TV from Mexico. I'd say "guay", everyone knows it and it's not a rude word.

regards

yolanda



			
				reedhq said:
			
		

> Hello everyone:
> 
> I'm looking for ways to say "cool" in Spanish. I wonder if there is a "universal" word. That is a word that is understood in all of the Spanish-speaking countries.
> 
> I'm used to hearing the phrase "que padre". Does someone who is not from Mexico "get" the meaning of that phrase?
> 
> What about "a todo dar"? I don't think that "que padre" and "a todo dar" are interchangeable.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Christina


----------



## belén

yolanda_van huyck said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> In Spain we don't use the word "padre" for "cool" but we understand it, probably for all the soaps we have on TV from Mexico. I'd say "guay", everyone knows it and it's not a rude word.
> 
> regards
> 
> yolanda




But "guay" is not used in the other Spanish speaking countries... it is a very Spain thing, probably only understood by those who are exposed to the Spanish from Spain...So we should keep looking for a universal word 
I'd say "genial" again, I think it's the most neutral we can find!


----------



## beatrizg

belen said:
			
		

> But "guay" is not used in the other Spanish speaking countries... it is a very Spain thing, probably only understood by those who are exposed to the Spanish from Spain...So we should keep looking for a universal word
> I'd say "genial" again, I think it's the most neutral we can find!



You're right, Belen. I heard the word "guay" for the first time here.


----------



## entropia

Another Mexican expression is "chido" or "que chido",it is a little old but in use yet


----------



## galadriel

en Chile la mejor traducción para cool es "bakán", es lo mas usado entre los jovenes pero es bastante local. Si buscas algo mas general para el idioma español concuerdo con que lo mas cercano a cool es "genial". 
Saludos.
Galadriel.


----------



## Like an Angel

Yo también diría -Argentina- "¡Qué copado!" -personalmente me gusta mucho esa expresión- y como te dijeron _buenísimo, genial, fabuloso_, etc.-


----------



## sevillada

Even though a lot of time passed after the first posting, it may be useful for someone else:
I would say that "genial", "fabuloso", "fantastico", "buenísimo" are more words than slang like the others. "Chido is, since a couple of years ago, a word in the "real diccionario de la lengua española", which is the official dictionary.
I personally use " Que padre", "chido", "chingón", "fregón", "cabrón"
all of these are slang and the last three of them derive from bad words, but they are used by many people and help you express better your feelings.


----------



## taracena

I think that there is a big difference between using slang (padre, chevere chido, bacán, etc.) and the formal words: genial, fabuloso, etc. 
The key point here (I think) is what do you want to communicate? If you want to sound informal, there is not a neutral expression for "cool" in Spanish. But, if you just want to say something informative, then you do not need to use slang.


----------



## sevillada

I think it is also important to use formal words if you want to communicate with people from other spanish-speaking countries. Slang is often very regional.

The original posting was about someone trying to communicate with people from several countries, rather than expressing his/her feelings at the best.


----------



## ElMatador

Palabras usadas en El Salvador 
Astral,Chivo,Pijon,Vergon,Excelente


----------



## migue

entropia said:
			
		

> Another Mexican expression is "chido" or "que chido",it is a little old but in use yet


 
Chido is an expression that i like a lot. i'm form Mexico. Do you think it's old? I use it a lot.
Cuando era niño mis padres me decían que no la utilizara. La utilizábamos mucho en la primaria -allá por los 80- y ahora tengo 28 y lo uso y mis contemporáneos también. 
Creen que chido es una expresión vieja? ya no tiene tanta fuerza?


----------



## reedhq

Hola Migue:
Yo buscaba palabras diferentes. Chido me suena bien. A mi me interesa que siguen usando "que padre".

Thanks for your input.


----------



## monleycool

I hear monley means cool in a town called Tanrractic


----------



## Barbara S.

Chevere is the word that was used in the "Bravo" text book series that is used in many American schools. My Mexican friends had never heard of it. But it appears to be used in Colombia and other countries. I think the word for "cool" now in the U.S. is "viral" from the word virus, meaning "sick". A few years ago "sick" meant very cool. "YouTube is really viral".


----------



## Aragorn00

In Spain we say: Mola!,Guay! or "de puta madre" but I think that the  most neutral expression for all the spanish speakers is Genial!


----------



## galkimasera

En Colombia se dice bacano o bacana, dependiendo del genero, también se puede decir chévere, pero es un término casi en desuso, otro termino muy común es chimba (chimbo significa de mala calidad o pirata)


----------



## AnaBanana

No se si esto puede ayudar, pero en las peliculas Disney traducidas al espanol, se usa "genial."  Se imagina que le gente de Disney quiere que sea entendible para todos, no?

No soy experta; solo es una observacion mia.


----------



## reedhq

¡Buena idea Ana! ¡Y si no se entiende por todas partes ahora, pronto se entenderá! Gracias


----------



## lforestier

En Puerto Rico y Venezuela se usa "*chévere*" y también usamos "*nítido*" como "neat, cool", aunque propiamente significa otra cosa.
Entre los jovenes, hace unos años atras era común oirlos decir "*eso está McKane*" 
Pero concuerdo con los demás foreros en que, si quieres que te entiendan todos, use una palabra como "*genial*"


----------



## Gerson

Definitely there are a lot of ways for saying "cool" in spanish... just for trying to be helpful,   here I give you some other expressions that we use in Mexico:

Not-rude: "¡Qué chido!", "¡Qué padre!", "¡Genial!" (and some others that were already given)

 Rude (be careful at using): "¡Está pocamadre!", "¡Qué Chingón!", "¡Con madre de chido!", "Está con madre!" (and some variants of these ones)


----------



## alt3r_3go

I am from a town in the south of Andalucia (prov. of Cadiz), and the phrase we use the most is "qué guay!", among others i mention below. There are more expressions like 'como mola!'; 'que fuerte!'; 'de put@ madre!'; 'joer!'(depends on how you say it); 'que chulo!'; 'es la ostia!'(also depends on how you say it); Genial!, etc.
We (people from my area) make fun of certain expressions because we say only "snob" people use them, like "genial!", "guay del paraguay" and "como mola!"... (picturing that pinky finger pointing up while they say them hahaha)
There are other expressions, the ones heard from the south/center American soap operas that the "marías" (las viejas de pueblo) watch...


----------



## reedhq

I can't believe the responses that I keep getting, all of them valuable.
Thanks!


----------



## Mirlo

lforestier said:


> En Puerto Rico y Venezuela se usa "*chévere*" y también usamos "*nítido*" como "neat, cool", aunque propiamente significa otra cosa.
> Entre los jovenes, hace unos años atras era común oirlos decir "*eso está McKane*"
> Pero concuerdo con los demás foreros en que, si quieres que te entiendan todos, use una palabra como "*genial*"


 

Si en Panamá se usaba "chévere" también y todavía lo sigo usando después de 20 años y todo el mundo lo entiende, si no me equivoco lo escuché por primera vez en una telenovela "Venezolana"
saludos,


----------



## Spanish Leather

Hola. Quizá la más universal sea genial. En España se usa mucho guay y también chachi. Un saludo.


----------



## Sines

Definitely, _Genial_ as an universal word, but not the most used in local slangs. Curious.


----------



## mirx

A little bit too late I suppossed but here I come.

To my mexican paisano, I just turned 20 and believe me I can tell you that "chido" can not be more *in*. So don't worry you still cool when you use it, another word that I use a lot and it seems it's only me 'cause no one else has posted anyhting about it.  *Super.*

A:Que te parece el nuevo CD de Shakira?
b: Està super.


----------



## Barbara S.

I hear "super" a lot in Mexico. In the U.S. they say "supe".


----------



## Alfaharo

En Mexico existe el "chido" en el sur y el "chilo" en el norte. Si usas cualquiera de las otras expresiones van a entenderte pero te van a ver raro. En cuanto a "a toda madre" al contrario, es una expresión muy machista.


----------



## mirx

Alfaharo said:


> En Mexico existe el "chido" en el sur y el "chilo" en el norte. Si usas cualquiera de las otras expresiones van a entenderte pero te van a ver raro. En cuanto a "a toda madre" al contrario, es una expresión muy machista.


 

Soy del norte y nunca había escuchado eso de "chilo". En México te ven raro por tu acento y no por las palabras que uses, no creo que por que digas "super" a alguien le vaya a extrañar.

Que padre, es como el padre nuestro de cada día, úsalo.

y a toda madre no es machista, las mujeres lo usan tan o más que los hombres, si quieres decir que es un poco fuerte, eso, quizá si.


----------



## Alfaharo

Primero dime de que parte del norte eres. Segundo, si se oye raro andar diciendo palabras extrañas, nadie en México anda en la calle diciendo ¡Genial! aunque si lo dijeran, le entenderían. Puedo clasificar el "super" para los jovenes de clase media-alta. Y por último, aunque sea aceptado por todos, no significa que la expresión "a toda madre" pierda su origen-quizás no machista- pero si sexista.


----------



## lily8

En Argentina también solemos decir "Bárbaro!"


----------



## danielfranco

Supercalifragilisticoespialidoso.


----------



## lily8

danielfranco said:


> Supercalifragilisticoespialidoso.


 

LOL


----------



## Zeratul

En España hay expresiones para aburrir...

Decir que algo es o está guay, que mola o que está chulo es muy normal.

Luego separo otras expresiones que no creo que sean vulgares, son más bien informales e inocentes, pero pueden sonar más fuertes. Decir que algo es cojonudo, que es la ostia o la polla o que está de puta madre, puede sonar vulgar pero entre amigos es normal.

Por favor, no utilicéis chachi. Es una palabra desfasada. Y menos mal, porque era de lo más cursi.


Un saludo


----------



## borgonyon

Mi quinto. Soy del norte de México y nunca había oido "chido", pero si "chilo".
Otra palabra que recuerdo es "macanudo" y la expresión "a todo mecate" lo mismo que "a toda máquina". Como se ha dicho, lo más popular es "bien padre" o "padrísimo". Aplicado a una persona, también "jalador/a", lo opuesto a un/a "apretado/a".


----------



## Coyoacan

Alfaharo said:


> la expresión "a toda madre"  sexista.



_De-peluche-en-el-estuche!
Suave-na y suarroz!
Bamby-el-venado!
Bamby-dumbo-y-tribilín!
De pelos!
Chidísimo!
Tremendo!
Fantabuloso!
Nítidez absoluta!
La neta-del-planeta!
Súpah!_" target="WRdict">

Mirx, para no ofender a Alfaharo, y tomando un poco de lo de AnaBanana, en vez de usar "poca madre" usemos (propongo) "está de pocahontas!"

...aunque si de poca mauser le parece machista-sexista a Alfaharo, pues ni Pocahontas le va a cuadrar, ahora que lo pienso...

Yo no diría que es sexista. ¿o es que cuando se dice, se está acaso denigrando a las madres? según mi inventado origen de la palabra, es que cuando las madres están presentes, todo es orden y paz, pero cuando falta (osea, cuando no hay madre) entonces es un caos universal... condición que algunos parecen disfrutar (esa liberación del yugo maternal) pero, ¿tanto como sexista?.... más bien yo creo que allí entramos en el tema de la naturaleza humana (valga la redOndoncia: de hombres *Y* mujeres) de que nos gusta ser independientes y preferimos que nos dejen en paz... Pero igual eso es harina de otro costal, o tela para otro hilo... (no me vayan a _shutdownear _los mods por andar metiendole cizaña al single-tema de este hilo!) 

Ya para finalizar, para *reedhq* que hizo la pregunta inicial:  *NO hay palabra del slang que sea universal*. Sorry!  Sólo palabras que comunican la idea... (ya dijeron "genial hasta el hartazgo) pero si lo que quieres es decir "cool", eso, tal cual, lo vas a tener que aprender a decir regionalmente... Sorry!

Algunas de mis favoritas:

_De-peluche-en-el-estuche!
Suave-na y suarroz!
Bamby-el-venado!
Bamby-dumbo-y-tribilín!
De pelos!
Chidísimo!
Tremendo!
Fantabuloso!
Nítidez absoluta!
La neta-del-planeta!
Súpah!_


----------



## Alfaharo

Te diré mi interpretación de la frase, Coyoacan. De acuerdo con el pensamiento tradicional del hombre mexicano existen solo dos tipos de mujeres: la madre santa que da la vida por sus hijos y cumple sus necesidades (a veces representada también como la quinceañera pura y santa, o la esposa durante los primeros años de matrimonio) y la prostituta, el objeto utilizado para conseguir placer sexual (que también simboliza a la esposa en los años posteriores del matrimonio, que sólo sirve para procrear hijos y mantener el hogar). De ahí que nuestro mejor término para hablar de algo bien, para elogiarlo sea la palabra "madre", en expresiones como "a toda madre" "pura madre" o si hay caos se dice que hay un "desmadre". En cambio el máximo insulto para hablar de algo despectivamente sea "chingada"(la violada, la prostituta). El máximo insulto pues "chinga a tu madre" (viola a tu madre, la cosa más preciada que tienes, porque en realidad es una puta). 

Y aún así los dos términos pueden mezclarse y confundirse: otro equivalente a "cool" sería que esta "bien chingón" (muy vulgar, usarlo con cuidado) o sea, que se "chinga" a todo lo demás, que le gana a todos. Y por otro lado para  decir algún objeto es insignificante se puede decir es una "madre" o una "madrecita".   

Quiero decir que cualquier expresión usando "chingada" (negativa) o "madre" (positiva) puede resultar sexista, porque se enfoca en lo que tradicionalmente se cree son los dos extremos de la mujer. No hay un término medio, imparcial o equilibrado para referirse a una mujer.


----------



## mirx

Alfaharo said:


> Te diré mi interpretación de la frase, Coyoacan. De acuerdo con el pensamiento tradicional del hombre mexicano existen solo dos tipos de mujeres: la madre santa que da la vida por sus hijos y cumple sus necesidades (a veces representada también como la quinceañera pura y santa, o la esposa durante los primeros años de matrimonio) y la prostituta, el objeto utilizado para conseguir placer sexual (que también simboliza a la esposa en los años posteriores del matrimonio, que sólo sirve para procrear hijos y mantener el hogar). De ahí que nuestro mejor término para hablar de algo bien, para elogiarlo sea la palabra "madre", en expresiones como "a toda madre" "pura madre" o si hay caos se dice que hay un "desmadre". En cambio el máximo insulto para hablar de algo despectivamente sea "chingada"(la violada, la prostituta). El máximo insulto pues "chinga a tu madre" (viola a tu madre, la cosa más preciada que tienes, porque en realidad es una puta).
> 
> 
> 
> Y aún así los dos términos pueden mezclarse y confundirse: otro equivalente a "cool" sería que esta "bien chingón" (muy vulgar, usarlo con cuidado) o sea, que se "chinga" a todo lo demás, que le gana a todos. Y por otro lado para decir algún objeto es insignificante se puede decir es una "madre" o una "madrecita".
> 
> Quiero decir que cualquier expresión usando "chingada" (negativa) o "madre" (positiva) puede resultar sexista, porque se enfoca en lo que tradicionalmente se cree son los dos extremos de la mujer. No hay un término medio, imparcial o equilibrado para referirse a una mujer.


 

Afortunadamente yo como hombre mexicano y respecto a tu punto de vista nada tradicional, tampoco me he encontrado con otro mexicano tradicional y espero no toparmelo, Soy de Durango, quizá más al norte usen "chilo", pero de eso a que nunca hayan escuhado "chido" esta fuera de contexto, es la palabra número uno en la república y la más utilizada en la televisión abierta.

Me parecen buenas tus interpretaciones de "chingon" y las otras que citaste, pero, quiero también decir, que ya no las utilizamos en ese contexto que dices. un "chinga tu madre" actual no significa más que un "jódete", y ni siquiere estamos pensando en las madres cuando usamos la frase. 

Y Coyoacán aunque acuerdo contigo casi en todo lo que dices, no recomiendo que utilices tus frases, entonces si que te ven raro. Me supongo que si dices "iguanas-ranas" y "babmy el venado" también has de decir otras cosas como "¿Qué tranza con Carranza?" y cosas por el estilo.

Esto está chido. punto final.


----------



## Coyoacan

mirx said:


> Y Coyoacán aunque acuerdo contigo casi en todo lo que dices, no recomiendo que utilices tus frases, entonces si que te ven raro. Me supongo que si dices "iguanas-ranas" y "bamby el venado" también has de decir otras cosas como "¿Qué tranza con Carranza?" y cosas por el estilo.



Gracias por tus recomendaciones, Mirx, aunque en realidad nunca me ha importado mucho cómo me miren: finalmente la mayoría de la gente de por sí mira raro y chueco sin justificación. Pero, amén de tu bien-intencionada recomendación, y aunque a mi no me rige el qué dirán, considero que también es prudente velar por la buena imagen y nombre de uno delante de los demás, así que para no alterar los ánimos en este santo foro, no las usaré más.

_Las frases, eran unas que de vez en cuando no caen mal usar (nótese el "de vez en cuando")_

Respecto de Alfaharo: yo creo que *sí *es ofensiva la frase "chinga a tu madre" y todas las demás que se deriven de ella.  *Personalmente* no las uso, ninguna de ellas.  
Lo que yo alegaba es que se me hacía _flaco_ tu argumento de que la frase es netamente-sexista. Esa no te la compré, ni te la compro con tu nueva explicación. Si me dices que es altisonante, que es despectiva, que puede ser ofensiva para muchos y que es arriesgado usarla, todo eso me parece cierto. Pero de ahi a que te colgaras de la liana del feminismo diciendo que es sexista, que es anti-mujeres, que expresamente cada vez que se usa se está fomentando el odio xenofóbico, que casi-casi es acoso sexual, blah, blah.. ya se me hizo querer leer más de lo que ahí habia.

¿Por qué? Pues porque este thread era para aclarale al forero *reedhq* cuales podrían ser palabras equivalentes a cool, que se usaran en español ampliamente aceptadas en las mayoría de los países iberoparlantes. Ya quedó establecido ese punto, y henos aquí gastando ancho de banda en un rollo que nada que ver.

*REED: No hay palabra universal para "cool" en español, pero sí hay una miríada de opciones locales/regionales que tendrás que aprender a usar, como ampliamente los otros foreros te han indicado.*

Salud!

C.


----------



## Alfaharo

mirx said:


> Afortunadamente yo como hombre mexicano y respecto a tu punto de vista nada tradicional, tampoco me he encontrado con otro mexicano tradicional y espero no toparmelo, Soy de Durango, quizá más al norte usen "chilo", pero de eso a que nunca hayan escuhado "chido" esta fuera de contexto, es la palabra número uno en la república y la más utilizada en la televisión abierta.
> 
> Me parecen buenas tus interpretaciones de "chingon" y las otras que citaste, pero, quiero también decir, que ya no las utilizamos en ese contexto que dices. un "chinga tu madre" actual no significa más que un "jódete", y ni siquiere estamos pensando en las madres cuando usamos la frase.
> 
> Y Coyoacán aunque acuerdo contigo casi en todo lo que dices, no recomiendo que utilices tus frases, entonces si que te ven raro. Me supongo que si dices "iguanas-ranas" y "babmy el venado" también has de decir otras cosas como "¿Qué tranza con Carranza?" y cosas por el estilo.
> 
> Esto está chido. punto final.


 
Aclaro que primero ese no es mi punto de vista personal sobre las mujeres. Pero a lo que yo me refiero es que aunque ya no usemos esas expresiones tal en su significado literal, no pierden su origen, lo que en un principio significaban. Podrás jacatarte tú y muchos otros de creer que en México hemos alcanzado la equidad de géneros, pero el machismo es algo ha pegado en la psique, en el SUBCONSCIENTE del mexicano desde la Conquista y tú, yo y muchos (NO TODOS) seguimos teniendo en alguna parte de nuestro SUBCONSCIENTE esa idea. Es cierto, es una idea que afortunadamente, poco a poco con cada generación se va perdiendo, pero existieron durante mucho tiempo entre nuestros antepasados y aún no desaparecen por completo. No es algo individual, (porque a fin de cuentas somos 100 millones de pelados con ideas distintas) sino algo social, cultural que evoluciona paulatinamente y tampoco es algo que tus abuelos, bisabuelos, tus padres o tú mismo pensaban conscientemente, es algo que se aprende sin que te des cuenta. 

En cuanto a chido o chilo, usen el que quieran, pero les aclaro a todos ustedes que los dos existen, los dos son aceptados y yo personalmente uso "chilo", pues para mí "chido" es una expresión chilanga que me enferma oír cuando la usan en las telenovelas.


----------



## itxaro.

In Spain we use not any of the ones mentioned in the last few threads.
I think the most usual ones here are "¡Guay!" "¡Mola!" and the one which works in any country should be "¡Genial!" I love teaching them to my friends from England and the USA.


----------



## lopusqueiro

Guay, termino del siglo XIII, del  gotico " antiguo aleman" wai, con un significado de dolor,golpe, parecido al " ay "  español, dando como resultado a " que fuerte, mi padre,fantastico, que blanco ( acierto) , waiss es blanco en el aleman de hoy. Esta palabra por lo que observo de los hilos anteriores es muy local en España, y cada pais tiene la suya propia, una muy comun para compartir seria  "genial,fantastico,magnifico".


----------

